# 

## rustin

Potrzebuję raz na jakiś czas użyć wiertarki na budowie czy w domu. Więc chcę wydać ok 100zł. Wiem , że wyboru za dużego nie będzie. Użyje , jej raz na tydzień albo na miesiać. Wkrętarki używam z biedronki już 3 rok i jestem zadowolony , kupiłem też wiertarkę na wyprzedaży za 50zł ale zaraz wyleciało pokrętło do regulacji obrotów, całe szczęście , że nie robią tam problemów i od razu zwrot gotówki.
Co myślicie o tej wiertarce?
http://www.narzedzia.pl/wiertarka-ud...800,40367.html
http://panfleks.blogspot.com/2013/02...wkretarki.html
http://panfleks.blogspot.com/2013/04...hanicznym.html

----------


## darkob

To zależy ...do domu tak ale na budowie to chyba szybko ją "zajeździsz" jeżeli będziesz jej używał do wszystkich prac.Wykonując większość prac samemu najlepiej by mieć wkrętarkę ,wiertarke z udarem i młot udarowy.

----------


## rustin

Na budowę, do domu ale do sporadycznego użytku ,
Czy lepiej coś z skila albo graphite?

----------


## rapscallion

skila zawsze będziesz mógł w razie czego próbowac naprawiać, bo części zamiennego do tej marki są łatwo dostępne.
Do graphita raczej nigdzie nic nie dostaniesz

----------


## homecactus

Jeżeli masz blisko do jakiegoś marketu budowlanego (castorama/praktiker/leroy) to polecam kupić tam. Np. w castoramie masz 3 lata gwarancji na narzędzia Macalister. Moja młotowiertarka zrobiła całą budowę - sieć wodno-kanalizacyjna, elektryczna, odkurzacz centralny, wentylacja mechaniczna itd itd, wszystkie instalacje robiłem sam. Mnóstwo wiercenia i kucia w betonie. W między czasie zdarzyły się drobne awarie młotowiertarki, bez gadania biorą w castoramie i naprawiają w przeciągu kilku dni. 

Teraz budowa zakończona, sprzęty ponaprawiane starczą na kolejne lata bez problemu.

----------


## rustin

Dzisiaj w sklepie Pan radził mi nie kupować takich wynalazków , w ostateczności skila lub b&d . Tylko wziąć makteca robionego przez makite. Cena w sumie ok 160zł , tyle , że moc 430w. Czy to wystarczy?
Muszę zrobić ze 2-3 wiadra zaprawy ona nie da rady prawda? Jaką moc do zaprawy szukać?

----------


## darkob

Od poczatku budowy mam chińską młotowiertarke kupioną za około 180zł na alledrogo .Ma wymienną główke i możliwość kucia.Do tej pory działa choć przy wierceniu dużym wiertłem w bloczkach betonowych myślałem że to już będzie jej koniec.Najczęściej używałem jej właśnie do mieszania zaprawy w wiadrze.

----------


## piotrek5467

W sklepie http://www.narzednik.pl/ sprzedają wiertarki wielu producentów mi.in Celmy może u nich poszukaj takiej jak ci pasuje.

----------


## rustin

piotrek poszukać to nie problem na allegro jest jeszcze więcej tylko jaką kupić.

jaką potrzeba do mieszania zaprawy? czy tak 430w starczy na parę wiadro powoli zrobić?

----------


## yendrek3

powinna starczyc do mieszania 430w

----------


## Dafi Pe

Ja mam Pegasusa 500 W - kupiony około 8 lat temu za 30 zł. Wtedy sprzęty za tę cenę były coś warte. Swego czasu wiertarka była w domu, gdzie coś tam nią  robiłem ( w sumie remont jednego pokoju przeżyła - mieszanie farby, gipsu, a nawet wiercenie dziur w betonie), a teraz mam ją na działce i tam zdarza się mieszać zaprawy (ilość około trochę ponad pół wiadra 10 l), wiercę, wkręcam i sprzęt na razie nie daje oznak końca. Z wad, to mogę wskazać uchwyt, który nie trzyma wierteł jak należy, ale to przypadłość większości tanich wiertarek (markowych już też  :sad:  ), a tak poza tym to naprawdę fajna wiertarka. W zależności od tego, co przewidujesz robić, czy wiercić w ścianach, mieszać zaprawy i inne ciężkie prace, to polecam Ci kupić młotowiertarkę. Spokojnie sprosta tym zadaniom, ja również używam do takich prac plus wiercenie w metalu, drewnie. Jeśli tylko sporadycznie chcesz coś zrobić i ogólnie dłubać w drewnie, metalu, to kup zwykłą wiertarkę, ale min. 600 W.

----------


## homecactus

> Ja mam Pegasusa 500 W - kupiony około 8 lat temu za 30 zł. Wtedy sprzęty za tę cenę były coś warte. Swego czasu wiertarka była w domu, gdzie coś tam nią  robiłem ( w sumie remont jednego pokoju przeżyła - mieszanie farby, gipsu, a nawet wiercenie dziur w betonie), a teraz mam ją na działce i tam zdarza się mieszać zaprawy (ilość około trochę ponad pół wiadra 10 l), wiercę, wkręcam i sprzęt na razie nie daje oznak końca.


Też miałem pegasusa 500W za 30zł (z rozrzewnieniem go wspominam bo była to moja pierwsza wiertarka kupiona na studiach :Smile: za kiieszonkowe), niestety wysiadł po jakichś 8 latach bezawaryjnej pracy właśnie przy mieszaniu kleju w wiadrze...

----------


## rustin

a coś takiego 
http://www.castorama.pl/katalog-prod...-i-bitami.html 
cena to 228zł i co najważniejsze , gwarancja 3 lata. 
Tylko nie wiem czy w zestawie jest główka do zmiany na zwykłe wiertła, dłuta itp. I jak jest moc uderzenia.

----------


## Dafi Pe

> a coś takiego 
> http://www.castorama.pl/katalog-prod...-i-bitami.html 
> cena to 228zł i co najważniejsze , gwarancja 3 lata. 
> Tylko nie wiem czy w zestawie jest główka do zmiany na zwykłe wiertła, dłuta itp. I jak jest moc uderzenia.


Dla mnie trochę toporna  :wink:  Ogólnie, to wcześniej wspomnianym przez mnie Pegasusem, przez ostatnie 2 dni wymieszałem około 70 kg zaprawy murarskiej, więc jeśli nie chcesz dużo płacić, to kup jakąś udarówkę za około 100 zyla i takie lżejsze prace porobisz. Chyba, że chcesz później robić jakieś instalacje, to weź młotowiertarkę np : 
http://www.graphite.pl/grupy/elektro...wiertarka.html

Od bidy możesz mieć, ja mam taką i żyje, choć ma swoje wady  :wink:  Jej przewaga nad tym Mac'iem jest taka, że ma regulację obrotów i na bank blokowane dłuto, co przypuszczam, że ten Mac nie ma.

----------


## rustin

Chyba kupię zwykłą wiertarkę tak jak mówisz , pewnie tą co w pierwszym linku , itamati. Myślałem też na skilem torro ale trochę słaba , nie wiem czy da radę zaprawę zrobić no i wiertło jak dobrze czytam tylko 10mm.
http://panfleks.blogspot.com/2012/11...orownanie.html
A może lepsze coś takiego?
http://allegro.pl/einhell-th-id-720-...137692730.html

Lub dołożę i kupię coś w alu obudowie i z biegami czyli

http://allegro.pl/skil-wiertarka-uda...196910147.html

czy twoim zdaniem graphite lepsze?

młotowiertarki raczej nie kupią, za droga no i ponoć adapter w sdsie nie jest precyzyjnym narzędziem

----------


## Dafi Pe

Ten Skil jest spoko, a w zasadzie co weźmiesz z tych wyżej wspomnianych, to posłuży. 2 biegi są przydatne  :wink:

----------


## rustin

Kupiłem na miejscu 
http://opinie-na-produkty.blogspot.c...-z-udarem.html
w razie co dwa lata jest gwarancji i nie będzie problemu ze zwrotem gotówki czy naprawą.

----------


## Faktoman

Jak ma być tania to radzę wpaść do Tesco lub też Lidla, tam zazwyczaj mają tanie wiertarki - jednorazówki  :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

No nie porównuj wiertarki z Tesco do tej z Lidla  :smile:  Narzędzia z Lidla potrafią naprawde mile zaskoczyć mimo ceny na poziomie marketowym.

----------


## sokratis

Najgorsza próba dla wiertarki to właśnie mieszanie w wiadrze, one się wtedy grzeją na maksa i łatwo o usterkę w tym czasie lub za jakiś czas. Sam używam dwubiegowego Trytona za mniej niż 200 zł, nie korzystam z niej do mieszania czegokolwiek i ciągnie przy umiarkowanym użyciu już kilka lat.

----------


## Dafi Pe

Mój Pegasus za mniej niż 40 zł. też ciągnie od 2007 roku. Sprzętu używam z głową, fakt, że do prac amatorskich, ale wystarcza mi w zupełności. Minus, to uchwyt który popuszcza wiertła, bo jest zrobiony do d..y, a niestety w markowych sprzętach też zaczęli ładować te tanie gówna, co mają wieniec chowany, a nie wypuszczony przez co nie idzie dobrze dokręcić wiertła, bo klucz się ślizga. Oglądałem ostatnio w jednym z marketów nowego Pegasusa/Hestona, ale nie wiem, czy bym go kupił.
Aha, to moja wiertarka w jednej z akcji

----------


## Faktoman

> No nie porównuj wiertarki z Tesco do tej z Lidla  Narzędzia z Lidla potrafią naprawde mile zaskoczyć mimo ceny na poziomie marketowym.


Nie wierzę, że takie dobre niby?  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

*Jak za swoją cenę*, to tak, takie dobre  :smile:

----------


## rustin

Wszystko to to samo z chin tylko nalepka inna  :smile:

----------


## sokratis

Wiertarki z Lidla kosztują z tego co się rozejrzałem po necie mniej więcej tyle samo co ta moja, natomiast tej marki parkside nie znam i chyba nie chcę poznać. Ponoć sprzęt produkowany na potrzeby tylko tego marketu w całej Europie. Tak jak mówiłem korzystam ze swojej zgodnie z przeznaczeniem, bez mieszania czegokolwiek w wiadrze, a tania marketówka nawet próby zwykłego wiercenia kiedyś przejść nie mogła. Miałeś dużego fuksa, że sprzęt za 40 zł trzyma do tej pory.  :big grin:

----------


## Dafi Pe

Wytrzymała długo i nadal robi  :big grin:  Ponad 200 kg wymieszanej zaprawy murarskiej przez taki sprzęt, który i tak w moim odczuciu zrobił już dużo, to bardzo dobry wynik  :big grin:  Jednak na pytanie, czy teraz kupiłbym taką wiertarkę, to odpowiem, że NIE. Dlaczego? Wykonanie jest jeszcze gorsze. Mogę dołożyć parę złotych więcej i mieć lepszy sprzęt, na przykład Sparky'ego. Mam jeszcze trochę taniego sprzętu, kupionego za czasów studenckich, ale wtedy nie miałem kasy, a musiałem czymś robić. Wtedy było to coś warte, ale teraz uważam, że nie opłaca się kupować narzędzi z najniższej półki, jak też nie warto płacić dużo za sprzęty nie markowe (nie będę podawać konkretnych firm) - summa summarum trzeba płacić umiarkowanie.

----------


## rustin

A sparky to wyższa półka ? to taki sam sprzęt jak einhell, graphite, skill , ta sama półka jakościowa i cenowa

----------


## Dafi Pe

Sparky wydaje mi się solidniejszy  :wink:  Poza tym ma bardziej przemyślaną ergonomię niż pozostałe chińczyki.

----------


## rustin

Ale to chińczyk   :smile:

----------


## Dafi Pe

Dokładnie, choć niektóre są składane w Europie. W każdym razie po ostatniej wizycie w casto stwierdziłem, że cena za te sprzęty nie jest zła w stosunku do jakości. Zresztą niech każdy kupuje, to co mu odpowiada  :wink:  Ja nie muszę mieć sprzętu z markowym logiem, lecz często pracując takimi stwierdzam, że jest wart swej ceny i w niektórych pracach niezastąpiony. Nie chodzi tu o trwałość tego sprzętu, bo potrafi pozytywnie zaskoczyć pod tym względem, lecz o precyzję pracy i wydajność - mam tu na myśli piły, młotowiertarki, wkrętarki.

----------


## rustin

Dobrą propozycją jest macalsiter z casto. 3 lata gwarancji.

Narazie młotowiertarka z biedronki nie chce się zepsuć. Choć już dostała w kość.

----------


## Jarek.P

> Dobrą propozycją jest macalsiter z casto. 3 lata gwarancji.


Mam, nie polecam. Humorzasta.

----------


## rustin

Miałem ją kupić właśnie ze względu na gwarancję.

----------


## Jarek.P

Moja dostała co prawda mocno w kość (budowa "temi rencami", w tym sporo kucia), ale gwarancyjnie dwa razy w naprawie, raz pogwarancyjnie (sprzęgło udaru: ~150zł) i raz samodzielnie (oring na tłoczku), szczerze mówiąc, mam jej dosyć. 

Nie wiem, może pechowy egzemplarz trafiłem, ale do elektronarzędzi Macallistera zraziła mnie nie tylko ta wiertarka, mam również wyrzynarkę która miała być "prawie-jak-profi", a okazała się rozklekotanym gównem, które nawet płaszczyzny cięcia nie potrafi utrzymać. Z posiadanych narzędzi tej marki zadowolony jestem tylko ze szlifierki kątowej (125mm, bardzo wygodna) oraz z małej poziomicy w żeliwnej obudowie, z wbudowanymi magnesami, która jest po prostu rewelacyjna zarówno do glazury, jak i (dzięki magnesom) do prac ślusarskich. Szczególna cecha tej poziomicy to wbudowane lusterka pozwalające obejrzeć libelki z nietypowych stron.

----------


## rustin

Bo jakby nie było to chińczyk. Tylko jeden plus , 3 lata gwarancji.

Ja natomiast mogę polecić ryobi. Dostałem kiedyś kątówkę za punkty na BP. Do tej pory nie mogę jej zajechać a nie oszczędzam jej.

----------


## Jarek.P

No kurczę, ja z kolei kiedyś o Ryobi naczytałem się opinii, jaki to straszliwy szajs, zupełnie nie wart swej ceny. I bądź tu człowieku mądry i słuchaj opinii w internetach  :smile:

----------


## rustin

:smile:  Niby pisze made germany coś tam industrial i należy do grupy TTI czyli Milwaukee, AEG, Homelite ,Hoover, Dirt Devil,Vax

----------


## Groszek80

Na budowę spokojnie można sobie wziąć tanią wiertarkę, ale wszystko zależy od tego w czym będziemy wiercić. Popularny błąd to wiercenie z udarem w pustakach ceramicznych - i potem ludzie się dziwią, że nie da się osadzić kołka rozporowego... Nie nie da się, bo dziura jest znacznie większa niż powinna!  :smile:  Udar w wiertarce uszkadza Porotherm i żebra wewnątrz pustaków zapadają się. Temat rozwiązuje wyłączenie udaru - dobrze by bylo, żeby wiertarka miała więc taką funkcję... Szczególnie, że u nas jakaś połowa wszyystkich domów jest stawiana z tego materiału i ja naprawdę co tydzień muszę tłumaczyć komuś kwestię wiercenia w tym materiale...  :smile:

----------

